# D90 and Nikkor AF 28-85 compatible?



## hankejp (Oct 14, 2009)

I was at the local pawn shop to see if they had any lenses.  The have an old Nikkor AF 28-85 that looks in really good shape.  

Will this lens work with the D90 without having to put the camera in Manual?

Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, it will work perfectly with a D90. It's a reasonably competent lens actually. Here's old Ken's take on the lens. 

Nikon 28-85mm f/3.5-4.5 AF Nikkor test Review © 2004 KenRockwell.com


----------



## hankejp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you.  I think they wanted like $70.  I'll have to take my camera and see how it works.


----------

